
A Million People Are Jailed at China's Gulags. Here's What Goes on Inside - jwegan
https://www.haaretz.com/world-news/.premium.MAGAZINE-a-million-people-are-jailed-at-china-s-gulags-i-escaped-here-s-what-goes-on-inside-1.7994216
======
tranv94
It’s amazing how little coverage this gets. Sure this behavior is exhibited
all over the world and could be worse in some places (North Korea). But there
are so many cries for help from there. Millions. This scale could be
approaching Holocaust numbers and we seemingly can’t do anything because of
politics? Nuclear weapons?

~~~
csense
There's too much money to be made by doing business in China for Western
society to be willing to take a principled stand.

"It is difficult to get a man to understand something, when his salary depends
upon his not understanding it." \- Upton Sinclair

On a not-unrelated note, I'm thinking about buying some South Park DVD's. Just
a small way to vote with my wallet on the China issue.

~~~
aeternum
Consider that doing business with China may be the best way to prevent this
kind of thing.

It's very likely that going to war with China or imposing economic sanctions
would cause more of this rather than less. Doing business with other countries
and promoting inclusive political institutions and labor opportunities is the
best way we've found of ending these types of abuses.

~~~
ebg13
> _Consider that doing business with China may be the best way to prevent this
> kind of thing._

I'm tired of hearing this refrain. We've been doing business in China for
almost 50 years, and they're still doing shit like this, and the whole country
is censored, and anyone with any kind of voice gets an immediate visit from
the police. When does it end? When have we ever achieved any degree of
government liberalization by doing business in China? What exactly does us
giving them our money and our jobs and our realestate and our technology and
our support in propagandizing their totalitarian regime accomplish?

When the entry requirements are "you must not attempt to liberalize our
society or else", one no longer gets to pretend that business will liberalize
their society.

~~~
aeternum
Hasn't it worked though? I'd much rather be a Chinese citizen now vs. 50 years
ago. There are many ways to bypass the censorship and the majority of those
are only possible because of business needs for SSL.

~~~
ebg13
> _I 'd much rather be a Chinese citizen now vs. 50 years ago._

You would not be saying that if you were Uyghur right now.

------
thewizardofaus
Absolutely devastating. I wish I could help in some way, but I feel powerless.

~~~
yummypaint
Make friends with chinese people online or IRL with chinese nationals who will
return home. Have important conversations. Make connections. Undermine the
control of information.

